# Engine tuning "stages"...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Seriously, can we all just give it up with these made up bullshit "stages".

You either have a car with a couple of mods and a remap, or you have a few more mods and a remap to match.

That's it, it's that simple.

People saying they are going stage 2 with just a cat back and filter, people with downpipes and cats who quietly sit and simply say they have a remapped car, people who try and be clever and think they have something special and claim they have a stage 2+, or argue they have a front mount but no cats but they must surely be a stage 2, but without down pipes you can only ever be a stage 1, the bullshit goes on and on.

So a replacement turbo means entry to the stage 3 club, but what about a hybrid K04, that's not a replacement turbo so is it a stage 3 or just a stage 2, or even a stage 2+? What about a complete engine replacement that's got to be a stage 6 at least. Or a V6 with a turbo / supercharger fitted, higher or lower than a stage 5, maybe a 6, could simply be a 4 who knows.

Who fucking cares...

:?


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Is this a hint? :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not at all mate. Nothing personal although it was your thread which set me off, lol!

It really is an ongoing annoyance of mine


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Agreed - there are several topics on 'stages' in the mk1 section. Mine was a genuine question though having already searched for the information regarding a 180 Stage 2 map.

It was a genuine question but not sure it prompts a flame room thread. Each to their own though!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

As much as I agree, you can't really blame people when major companies are selling all sorts of 'stage' options.

The problem is that these 'stages' are not like for like from the suppliers so they mean nothing when you compare them.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can we not just ban all talk about mods ?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Why? What have the moderators ever done to you...??!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jees it was u bunch that put me on to modding mine........and main man says fuk off to it??
mods to improve looks and performance is cool...........mods for sake of mods is pants so agree with nick there


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's because computer games have stages which will give you X improvement on the last stage. And then it's different stages per component.

Stage 1 suspension, stage 2 exhaust, stage 17 sunglasses.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Dash said:


> It's because computer games have stages which will give you X improvement on the last stage. And then it's different stages per component.
> 
> Stage 1 suspension, stage 2 exhaust, stage 17 sunglasses.


 :lol: :lol:

I think we are all guilty of playing GT5 too much in light of that comment!!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

If you hit Stage 3 at my work you get sacked :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Nem said:


> What about a complete engine replacement that's got to be a stage 6 at least. Or a V6 with a turbo / supercharger fitted, higher or lower than a stage 5, maybe a 6, could simply be a 4 who knows.
> 
> Who fucking cares...
> 
> :?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I cant see the screen for the tears of laughter Nick/Brucie!

Honestly, I rarely guffaw out loud at the pooter, but I have today. Nice one fella [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> Seriously, can we all just give it up with these made up bullshit "stages".
> 
> You either have a car with a couple of mods and a remap, or you have a few more mods and a remap to match.
> 
> ...


Okay let's cut a deal. You stop claiming a rubber load liner as a mod and I'll stop claiming a Stage 3... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, can we all just give it up with these made up bullshit "stages".
> ...


as usual rich straight to the jugular lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, can we all just give it up with these made up bullshit "stages".
> ...


as usual rich straight to the jugular lol


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

stages were probably made up by tuning companies to sell packages. and without every tuning place having a standard its imposible to talk about stages as not all stages are equall.

but its a bit like the whole "my car has more bhp than yours" thing. people just like to brag or join a group.. like saying your at stage 2 so your better than everyone at stage 1..

i personally couldnt care less. i mod my car to make it better, and as long as each mod makes it better to me, then im happy.

just quickly tho.. ive just replaiced my thermostat, dipstick tube and removed my n249, does that make it a stage 1.5? :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

alun said:


> stages were probably made up by tuning companies to sell packages...


Exactly. And my map is a Stage 3 from Vagcheck. I didn't call it that, they did. But most people will know what it means.

http://www.vagcheck.co.uk/vagcheck/index.htm

How else are they supposed to determine the level of tune?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I look at stages as a goal to work towards


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> I look at stages as a goal to work towards


So did I...

Village Hall...
Town Hall...
Stadium...

I'm still a bedroom guitarist... :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Guitarist eh... I had you down as more of a fiddler


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Guitarist eh... I had you down as more of a fiddler


Well it will come as no surprise that I don't have buck teeth, a clenched right hand and a penchant for choirboys then... :lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> I look at stages as a goal to work towards


Agreed. If you dont know what map to work towards then your just doing things for the sake of it. After all aren't we all just after increased performance and the best motoring from our TT? 8)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

To be honest, with an ECU you've got three options:

Stock[/*]
Pre-programmed remap (aka Stage 1)[/*]
Custom remap (Stage 2)[/*]

If you wanted to group everything up, I'd say stage 3 is the result of having to change the core engine (i.e. new turbos and not just bigger lumps of scaffold out the back). But it really is subjective.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Stage 1 is generally taken as a generic map to suit a stock car
Stage 2 is generally taken to mean a "custom" map to take advantage of mods
Stage anything else is Stage 2 repeated again for yet more mods
And there are ways and ways of doing it which you can read about in the next issue of absulu_TT_e :wink:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

John-H said:


> Stage 1 is generally taken as a generic map to suit a stock car
> Stage 2 is generally taken to mean a "custom" map to take advantage of mods
> Stage anything else is Stage 2 repeated again for yet more mods
> And there are ways and ways of doing it which you can read about in the next issue of absulu_TT_e :wink:


and getting a faster car to start with is stage what?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

That's cheating :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL Nick, I enjoyed reading that 

Charlie


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm getting stage 52 on the van tomorrow ..


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I changed some bulbs. What stage am I? :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Amongst the more illuminated of us? :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Stage 1 is generally taken as a generic map to suit a stock car
> Stage 2 is generally taken to mean a "custom" map to take advantage of mods
> Stage anything else is Stage 2 repeated again for yet more mods
> And there are ways and ways of doing it which you can read about in the next issue of absulu_TT_e :wink:


isnt advertising a forum no no? lol


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Saw an advert for Stage 7 on a R35 GTR today in a Jap Mag.

Better not post though as TTF police will be out. :roll:


----------

